# Weekly Competition 2020-29



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' R F2 U2 F' R U R U'
*2. *F2 R2 F R U F' U2 F' R' U'
*3. *F R2 U' F2 U' R F U'
*4. *R' U R2 F' R' F' U F' U'
*5. *U' R F R' U F U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 F' L B L' R D F L2 U' F'
*2. *L2 F D2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 F D2 F2 D' L' R D L2 B' D' B U F
*3. *F L2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F L F2 D' L F2 R' D2 U' R'
*4. *U2 B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D' U' R2 U2 F' R' D U' B2 U L' B' F2 L'
*5. *U2 F L2 U' R' L F2 B L' B D2 F2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2 D2 B U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D R' Uw U2 L2 D' R Uw Fw D2 R' Fw' D L D2 R B' Rw2 B2 Rw2 B2 D' R Fw D2 B' U Rw2 U2 L' R2 F2 L R D Uw U B2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *B Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 R2 B U Rw' R2 Uw' Rw' B2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 L' D' R' B' U' L' Fw2 Rw' U B' R2 D' R' Uw2 R2 B Uw2 F' D2 Uw L' Fw' Rw'
*3. *Uw2 U R2 D2 R' F' L' Fw' R' B2 Fw Uw' B2 Fw Rw R D2 Uw2 Rw D' Uw2 U' R' D B2 Rw' F' L' Rw' Uw R Fw' L' B2 L2 R2 Uw2 B2 D U
*4. *F2 U' R2 U F' D2 Uw' Rw2 B F R' B2 Rw D Uw U B U2 Fw F2 Rw' D2 B U' R Uw2 B' Fw F' L' Rw' F2 Uw2 B' Rw R U' B L2 R'
*5. *U2 Rw2 Uw U Rw2 F U R' U' B2 L' R2 Fw Rw' R' Uw' U Rw2 B2 Fw' D Fw U' B Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 D' Fw' F' U2 B D2 Uw R2 Uw' Rw2 F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' B Bw' Fw' D' R2 B Lw2 B Lw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw Lw2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 Bw D Dw' B2 Bw2 L Rw2 Dw' U' Bw Lw U2 F L' Bw2 Uw2 L2 F' L' Uw Fw2 Dw R' D Dw2 B' D Fw R2 Dw2 Rw2 R' F2 Lw Rw2 U2 Bw' R B L2 Lw' Rw2 F'
*2. *R2 Dw2 F' Lw' Rw' B' Fw R2 Fw U2 L2 Dw' Uw B U R' Dw2 Lw Dw Lw Rw B2 Rw' Uw Bw D B2 U Bw F2 Uw2 L' D' U2 Bw2 Fw D' L2 Lw2 Bw2 U2 B Rw Dw2 Uw Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Rw' U' Bw' Dw Fw' U2 R2 Bw Fw F Uw' U2
*3. *R2 Bw Fw' Lw' Dw2 Bw Fw' U Lw' D2 Dw2 Bw' F L Lw B2 Lw' Bw' F U L2 Fw' U Rw' R' Bw' U R2 B2 Bw D Lw' Rw' B' Bw U2 Bw2 R' Bw' F D Uw2 R2 U Fw' U2 Fw' D L2 R' D U' Rw2 D2 Dw2 Lw' B U' Bw Lw2
*4. *B Bw2 R D2 Bw2 U Rw2 B L' Rw' Bw2 F Rw2 D R2 Bw2 L2 D2 U Fw2 F2 U Bw2 F Lw2 U2 R Uw U' L' Rw' R' D' Uw2 U Lw2 D' B F2 L' Fw2 Dw Uw2 Fw' D Dw U2 L2 Rw Fw U2 Bw2 L2 Rw U2 F' Uw B Rw2 Fw
*5. *B Fw' Dw2 L2 Rw R' Dw B Lw' Dw2 Lw' D' Rw D' U' Rw' Dw Fw Dw' Rw' R' Dw' L Bw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L B2 Dw Uw B R' Dw Rw2 D L Bw2 D2 L Lw' D2 L' Fw' Rw Fw2 F Dw2 L' R2 U Fw L Lw2 F' Rw' B' L' U F

*6x6x6*
*1. *L B D 3U2 2U' R F' R 2F' 3U2 3R2 2D2 B D2 2F R' 2B R2 B 2B2 3F2 2U2 2L U' R' 2D' L' R B' 3U' 2B2 U 2B U' 2L2 R2 D2 2L 2R 2B D' 3U2 U' 3R' B2 3F' 2D 2L R' 2U2 2F' 2U 3F' 2D' 3F' 2F' 2U 3F2 2R2 3F' 2R R' 2U2 F2 U' 2R 2D2 R 3U2 U'
*2. *2L D' 2L2 2R2 3F' D' 3R2 2D2 3U' 3R 2F F 2D' 2B' 3R' R D 3F' 2R2 2D U 3R2 2D2 F L2 3R R2 B2 2F' F D' R2 3F2 2L' B' U 3F' 2R2 2F' R 3F' L D U2 2L' B' F R' 2U' U 2L' U 2F L D2 3U U R2 F 2D' 2U B' 2D 3F' F 2L2 2R 2B' L2 2R
*3. *2B2 2D B2 U' 2L2 D 3F' F D' B 2B2 3F2 F' 2U' F 2R 3U' 2B2 2F2 2D' 3U' 2U 3F 2R' 2D' 2L D L' F 3R 3F' 2L2 R2 3U' 3F' U B' U' L2 3R 2F2 U2 2B' 2F2 U 2L2 R2 2B2 D' 3U' 2U2 2R' 2U' 2B F L' 2R2 2D 3F' 2L' F' R2 D2 2L2 2B 2U2 B2 2B 3F 2U
*4. *3U B' 2B2 2L2 3U2 2U2 R' 3F 3R2 D B2 R' 2U' L' 2U 3R' 3F' 2F F' 2R' F D2 F2 L' D' 3U' 2R2 R2 U2 L' 2L2 2R2 2F2 3R R 3U2 3R2 2F2 2D' 2R2 D 2U 2F' 3R' U' 2B' R 2D2 L B' 2D' 2U' 3F 3R2 2F2 2R2 2U2 3R 3U R' 3F 2D' U' 2R' 3F' 3R' 2F D 2F' L
*5. *2L' D U 2B 3F2 F' 2D L2 2D2 2R2 D' 2R 2U 3R U' 2F' 3R F 2R' 2U' 2L' F L' 2L D 2U2 U 2F 3U' L2 D2 L' 2D' 2B' D 3R' 2B2 F' U2 2B 2U B 3U2 3F U' B2 L2 3R2 R2 2U' U' 2L' 2R2 R' 3F' D 2D 2U' R' U B' 2D F L' R2 2D' 3R' R 3F D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L 3L' U2 2L2 3L F2 3U U' L2 D' 2U F' L 3B L 2R2 U R' B' 2F' 2R 3U2 L' 2R' F2 2R2 F2 2R' 3U2 L' D 3F' U' 3F F' 3R D' 2D' 3L2 2R2 B2 L 2L 3L 3F' R' 2B' 3D2 3R2 R' D2 2U 3L' 3R' B F2 R2 3B 2U' F2 3L' 2F2 2R B 2B2 2D2 3D2 U' 3R 3B 3U2 U 3L' D2 3B' 2F2 3U' 2R2 3D U 2B' F' D2 3U' 2U B' 3F2 3D L2 3L2 2B2 2D2 2R' 3D2 B L2 2D' 3U' L' 3F
*2. *R' 3D2 3F' R2 3B' 2D F2 3R' D 2F2 3D2 3U2 3F' 2D' 3D2 F2 3D U2 L2 3D 3U2 3R B2 2B2 2R' D2 U B' 3D' 2U' L2 3R' D' 2U' 2F F2 L 2D' 2B' 3B' F 3D' B2 2D 3R' D 3L2 F' 2R R 3D2 R 2U R2 B2 3B D2 3D2 3U' 2B' L2 D2 3B' 2L' 3R2 3B' 2F 2L B' 3R' 3B 2F 3R R' 2D2 F 2L2 3R2 3B' 3D' 2L2 3L' 3R2 3D2 2R2 F D' 3L 3D 3L 2D 3D' B' 2F' F2 L 2U' R F2 2D'
*3. *2F F 3D2 2R2 2F' 2D R' D' 2D' 3D L2 2D2 3L2 3R' F2 3U B2 L2 2D2 L2 3B2 F' 3D' 2L2 3L' B 2F' F2 R' 3F 2U L 2B' 2F 3L' R 3B2 3F F2 U' 3L B 3F2 F' 3L' 3F' 3L 2R2 R B 3D' 2R2 3B 2F R D2 2D2 B' 2B 3B 3F' 2F U L2 2R F' 2U2 2R2 2B 2D2 2B 3D2 2B D2 3U L2 2L' F 2D2 3U' L2 2L' 3L 3B 3F 3D B2 3B2 2D' 2U' U2 2L 2U' B' 2B 2R2 2U' 2L 3D' U2
*4. *D2 3D2 2U U2 2R2 3F' D' 2D2 U2 B' 3B2 F' 3U' U 2R' 3U' F 3D' 2U 3L2 3R 2R2 R2 2B 3B' U' 2L D' L D 2F 2R' 2D B2 3U2 2U 3F2 3D L' 3U 2R2 3U' L 2L 3R 2B' F' L2 2F2 F D2 R 2B2 3D 3B' 2R' R' U2 3B2 2F' D B2 2U2 3R' R2 3F 2F' U2 3B 2F' 2L' 2U2 L2 2U2 U2 3R' 3U 2R2 2D 3U2 U2 2L F L2 3R' 2U2 L 2D 3L2 2D' B2 3R 3B' 3R' 2D' 2U' B2 L2 3R 2D
*5. *L2 3L 3U 2L 2D2 3U2 U2 2B2 D 2R D 3D 3L' 3U' 2R2 B2 3D2 3U 2U 2R' D' 2U' 2L' 2D' 2U L2 2B 3F2 F2 2U L' 3U' 3B 3D2 2U' 2F 2L2 3D' R2 2U' 3R' 3U' B' F L 3L2 3R 2B' 3U 3B' U F2 3R D2 3B2 U' F' 2U' 3B2 F 3U L' 3R 3B2 2F 2U' 3F2 U2 3R2 2R2 3D' 2U' U 3F' 2L2 D 2D 2U' 3R 3B' F 3D' L' 3B2 3F' L2 2U' 2B' R' B F R2 3D 3B2 U 2B' 2R 3F R 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U2
*2. *R U2 F2 R F' R' U R2 U'
*3. *U2 R U R2 F' U F R2 F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B' D2 R2 D2 B D' L' B L' D2 L' U' L U R' U2 F' B2 U' D2 Fw Uw
*2. *L' U R' U F2 D L' U2 R' F B' U2 B2 L' F U' F2 U2 D R'
*3. *L D2 L' D' R2 L U2 L2 F' B2 R2 L B' D' L2 D2 B' R' L F2 Rw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Fw L' U L Rw' D' Rw2 R D U B2 F' D2 U2 L Uw2 L2 Rw' U R' U2 F' Uw R2 U' Fw' R2 B U2 Rw2 R' Uw U2 Rw U' F R D' Uw'
*2. *B F L' Rw2 Uw U' B2 D2 B' D U R2 Fw' U2 L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 L Fw F' Uw' F L B Fw L' D F U' L2 Fw2 U Fw' D' L2 D2 L2 Fw2 L
*3. *B2 D' B F2 Uw' L2 B' Fw' U' B Uw' F' Uw U2 B' F2 U L Rw' R' B2 L' B2 F' Rw Fw F L' D Uw B' U R' F' Uw L2 F D' Rw2 Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' R' Bw Uw2 B2 Lw2 U F2 Lw2 U2 R Fw2 D2 Lw' D' B U2 Bw F' D' L Rw D2 Bw Fw2 Lw' Dw2 U' F2 Dw2 U Fw2 L D' Dw' U' B2 Uw2 B' Bw Dw Uw2 U2 L R Bw' D' Rw2 U2 R U Lw2 B' F2 R'
*2. *Rw' Dw2 B2 Dw' Bw Lw R F' U' L Lw2 B' Uw R2 U2 Bw' U' Bw Dw Bw2 R2 U Bw U' Rw' R Fw Uw2 B2 F' Lw2 U2 Bw2 L R2 B Lw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' Rw D' U B2 Rw2 D Dw' L2 R2 Dw' Rw R' U' Fw2 F' Lw2 F2 Dw' B' Bw2
*3. *U2 F' L2 Bw' Lw' D2 Dw' R2 B' Fw' L' Bw F' Dw' Uw Lw R2 Uw U Lw F Rw' R' B Uw' L Lw2 R B2 Bw' U2 R' F R2 F' Uw' Lw R' B D Dw2 U' R D Rw' B Fw L' Lw R D2 Bw Fw2 Lw Rw2 U' B2 L' Lw' B2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 D L' 2D U' 3R2 2U2 2F' F 2L2 R 3U 2U2 2B' 3F2 F' 2L' 2D2 2U U2 2L2 B 2U2 U 3R 2D' 3U' B' R 2F2 3R2 R' 3F L2 F' 2R' 2B' 3F2 3U 2L2 2U' 2R' 2B' L' 2L' 3R R' 2U B' 3R' 2F R' 2D 2U' 2L 3F2 2U U' L 2D' L2 B' 2L' 3R2 U 3R2 D' 2R' B 3F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U' U2 R2 2F' 3R 2D 2R R' 2B 3B' 2R F D' 3U B2 3U 3B 3U B 2B' 2D 3U2 F' 2R R 3B' 2R' 3F2 2F' 2U' L 2D' F L2 3R2 U 3L' 3R 2R2 R D 3U2 3B 2L 3R' 2R2 2F 3U2 2B' 2F 2U2 F2 2L2 2D2 2U 2F 3R2 B' F2 R' 2F2 2U' R2 B2 3D 2L' B2 F2 D' 3L 3R' 2U 2F2 2D 2B' 3F2 R' 2F 3U2 3R 3U 2B D' 3U U' 3B2 2F2 F' 2U 2R' 3D2 2U' U 2L' 3L R2 D U2 R 3D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 B2 U2 D' B L' F' D' U2 L2 R' F' D' R D U' R2 L' Fw Uw
*2. *B' R F R' B R L B2 R' L' D' F B2 L U D B2 D' B Rw Uw2
*3. *L D' U2 R' F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U D' R2 U' D2 F D2 R' Fw' Uw
*4. *U' L' D2 L R U F L2 F' D' R2 L F' R2 D' L' D R2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*5. *L2 B2 L2 B' R2 U B2 D F B L' B' R2 F' R' D' R L2 U R' B Rw2 Uw'
*6. *L2 R F B R' F' R' U' D R2 D' L2 B' L2 F B' D2 F D' U' R' Fw Uw2
*7. *F' L B F U' B2 U D2 B F' D2 U' F2 D R' B' U F2 U' Fw Uw2
*8. *R2 F' R2 F U2 R B R2 B' F2 L F' R2 U2 L B2 R2 F L' R2 Fw Uw
*9. *R' D' F' R' B2 U' L' U2 B2 D' R2 U B' D B F' D2 B D2 B' L' Fw' Uw'
*10. *F B' U' R U R F U F' R D' L B F2 L' F2 B' U2 L' B2 Rw Uw2
*11. *L B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F U' B2 U2 F L' U2 D R U2 D2 F' U F' Rw Uw
*12. *R' D' U L F' B' L' R2 F' R F' D B2 U' D2 R' B L2 F U2 Rw Uw'
*13. *D2 F U' B2 U2 F D U' L D2 F B' L2 F2 U' F U R2 U' D2 Rw Uw
*14. *R U' B' F R' D2 B' U' D B' R2 D2 R2 F' B2 D2 U B2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*15. *B2 D' L2 R2 F R' B' D' R B' F L' R2 U R2 B L' F2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*16. *R' B' L D R2 U2 L D' R L D' F' U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L B2 F Rw Uw'
*17. *R B' R2 U B' L2 F' U L' B L2 U R2 L B' D U2 R' B' L' D Rw'
*18. *U F R U' L' B2 U L B L2 D2 U2 L B' U2 R' F2 R' F2 U' Fw' Uw2
*19. *R' F B R U F2 D2 L U F' B U' D R2 B F' L D B2 D' B Rw' Uw
*20. *D2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' U B D2 L F' U' B2 L D2 B2 F' R L2 U' B' Rw Uw
*21. *D2 R L2 F D' U' F' L' U2 B2 F L2 R F2 D2 U2 B2 R' F2 Rw' Uw2
*22. *B U D' B' D2 L' F2 B2 D B2 D2 B' R2 B U' B' D' L' D' U2 Fw Uw2
*23. *R2 D2 U' R2 U2 R' L' U' R2 L2 B L2 F' U2 F L' F U' F' D2 Fw Uw'
*24. *B' F' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U' L D2 U' R' F2 L R B2 L U2 F' U2 Rw' Uw'
*25. *R L' F L2 R2 B L' D F L2 U R F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R' L' Fw Uw2
*26. *B D2 F R' U2 R B2 U B D2 U' F' B D' R' F' L U F' U Fw' Uw
*27. *U2 F2 R' B' R D' F B' D' L U R' U R D2 R D2 R U F2 Rw Uw2
*28. *R D' F' L2 U L' R2 D2 R D L2 R F2 R2 B' R2 D2 U B2 D' U2 Rw Uw2
*29. *D' L F' D' F2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 D R B2 D' U' F2 U' L2 U L' R' Fw Uw2
*30. *B' L2 B2 L U' L' R2 B' F D2 F2 B' U2 F' U2 F R B2 U' R' U Fw Uw
*31. *L2 D L F2 R' L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F B R D U' R' D2 F Rw2 Uw'
*32. *D2 B' L2 R2 B' F L2 R U2 R U2 B2 U' L D' F2 D2 L' R2 Fw'
*33. *R F2 R' L' F B' L D' U2 L F U' L2 R B L' F2 D' F Rw' Uw'
*34. *R' L2 U2 R F2 R B F D' R U R2 L2 B' R' D' U2 F R' U L Fw Uw2
*35. *D L U D' R' U' R' D2 F D B2 D' F L' B F2 D2 L R Fw Uw
*36. *B D' B' D B' R' F2 R2 U2 D2 F R' F U2 L R B' L' U2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*37. *R2 U' F B D' U2 F2 B2 D' R' F2 U' D L' U2 L F B' U' F D Fw' Uw'
*38. *L2 B L2 D' F2 D' F R D F' L U L' B' D B2 L2 D2 F R2 U' Rw2
*39. *B R D' U2 F' D U' R' U2 R U' B U2 B U2 D2 R2 D2 U Fw Uw'
*40. *R' L' B2 U L2 U L U2 D R' F' D L R' F R D' U R' F Rw2 Uw
*41. *R L B' R B2 R' U' L2 B R' L D' B2 F' R D B F2 R2 F' D2 Rw' Uw'
*42. *L' B D' U F' L' D2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 F' D' U2 F B2 R2 U Fw' Uw
*43. *L U2 F' R2 F U2 D R' L B L' F' U' B R' D' L2 D2 B' F2 R Fw' Uw'
*44. *R D2 R' B' F2 D F2 L' U' R' F2 D2 L' D B2 F' U L F2 Rw2 Uw2
*45. *F R' B2 R' F B L D2 R' F2 L' R2 D2 F2 D B R2 U' D' R B' Rw Uw
*46. *F D U2 B D' U L F R B2 L' B2 R2 U' B R U F' R F Rw Uw'
*47. *U2 B' F L2 B F2 D R D2 F' D L2 R' D2 B R2 U2 B' F D Rw2 Uw
*48. *L D R' F2 B2 R B2 L B2 R2 F' B2 L' U' B2 D2 U R' L' B Rw Uw
*49. *D2 R U' D' L B2 U F R2 B L2 U2 F' U2 F' U L' F' U Rw2 Uw2
*50. *F R' U' L2 B2 R' D B L' R2 D R F2 L2 U B' L2 B2 U2 B2 Rw' Uw
*51. *B2 L' D L' B' U' L F D2 B' D B2 U2 D2 L B2 U R D2 L Fw' Uw
*52. *F R' U2 L U F B2 L2 F' U2 B2 R B U2 F D B2 L2 U B2 Rw2 Uw2
*53. *B' F' L' D R2 F D2 B' F' R2 U2 B2 D' U' B' D F2 D R' B Rw' Uw2
*54. *U B' F2 L2 R2 F B2 R2 F B R' B2 D2 L2 U2 D' L U2 B2 D Rw Uw
*55. *R' F R2 L U L2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 L2 F' L R' U2 B2 F2 U R2 L Uw
*56. *L' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 B R2 U2 R U2 L' B' U' R' Fw' Uw2
*57. *F' L2 F' U' B D2 R L' U2 F' U B D B' D2 R' B U B2 Rw' Uw
*58. *R' F L' R2 D2 U R L B D2 U L' F2 L2 F2 U' B R2 B' U' R' Fw' Uw2
*59. *B' D' B' R B L2 R B R B D2 L2 R U' D L2 B L' U Rw2 Uw2
*60. *F' B2 L' B U' L2 F U2 L F2 U L' U D2 B' F2 D B' D' U Rw2 Uw2
*61. *R F U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U' D2 L B F D2 U2 B' R' F2 D2 B2 U' Fw Uw'
*62. *B' U L R' U2 D R B' D F2 U2 R F2 U B' U' B D2 B D Fw Uw
*63. *L' B2 D R' D2 R' B' R' D U2 F2 D' B2 F' D F D B2 D' U Rw2 Uw'
*64. *L U' F' U2 F R B2 F' L R' D U2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D' L2 Fw Uw
*65. *F' D L' F U' B R2 B' R D2 R2 L D2 F L2 U2 D F R' F Uw2
*66. *D' B L' U R' D U L2 U2 F' L D' B U' L' D' F' R' D2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*67. *D2 R L D' F' R' B' R2 D' F2 B' U2 R2 U' L D' F' D2 L2 F2 R' Fw' Uw
*68. *B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 F' U' F' D L2 D B2 D F' U2 F B D' U2 R Fw Uw
*69. *L F2 L' D' U' B2 R U2 F' R' B2 F D' U2 B' R B2 F' R2 L F2 Rw2 Uw2
*70. *R' L2 B' U B L B R' L' B2 U' F B2 R' D2 F R' F' B' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U L' U2 B' F' U R2 D2 L D F'
*2. *F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 R U B F U R2 U2 L D2 B2
*3. *U' F2 D B2 D' R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 L F2 D B L' F U B' D F'
*4. *R' D L B' U' F' R' D L B R L2 D2 R F2 U2 D2 L' B2 D2
*5. *D L F B L' U' L2 B' D R' L U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F D' R2 D2 L2 U F2 R' L' D F U2 D2 L2 F B' D2 B' L2 F L2
*2. *R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 L B' U L2 U R D2 F2 R2 D2
*3. *U' B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R F R' D L U' F' D2 F D
*4. *R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 U B2 D R' F D L2 D R B' F2
*5. *U R2 F' L U' F' L F' B R D' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 D R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 R2 D F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' R' D2 B' U' F D2 B2 D'
*2. *R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 F' R D' U L' F U' F2 U' B'
*3. *L2 D2 F2 U2 B F R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D' U F2 L' F' D B D R B'
*4. *R' F2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 F R' D2 L2 D
*5. *U2 R2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D U' R2 F2 L' F D' L F R' U' L2 U' L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 F' R' U' L R F L2 B' L2 D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' U2 F2 R D2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 D2 B L R2 B' F L' B' D U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 L' F2 U' R B' L' U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2
*3. *D' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 F' U L2 F D' F
*4. *Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw D F2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw F2 Rw R' U2 Fw F L Fw F' Uw' Fw2 F Uw Rw' B2 F D U2 R2 B2 Fw' F' Rw' Uw2 L' D2 Uw' Fw2 R2 B

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 U' F U2 F' U F2 U'
*3. *D B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 F R' D' L B' U' B2 L' F U'
*4. *Uw' L' B L Uw R B' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 R2 Uw Fw2 R' B2 L' R U L Rw2 Uw' R2 B' F2 D' F' L B D' Rw' Fw2 L Rw' D B' R D' F'
*5. *U' Fw' F' D' Dw L' Bw2 Uw2 Lw' D' Dw2 Uw' U2 Fw' Lw2 Rw' Uw Lw' Fw' F L2 Bw2 Rw D2 Lw F Dw Uw2 Fw' D' U2 Rw' Fw' F2 Rw U Rw' F' R Bw' Rw' Uw2 U' B2 Bw F U' Rw2 Dw Uw' Fw' F Uw2 Fw' F U' Lw' U' Fw Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F R U2 R' U F R U2 F2
*3. *F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 D2 B' D2 R' U F' D L' R2 F' U'
*4. *Fw Uw Fw2 Uw B' U' Fw2 F L' Fw U2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 D2 Uw Rw2 R2 B' F' D2 Uw' R B Fw' L U' Rw' R2 Uw B Rw B' Fw2 F2 R Uw' U R'
*5. *Rw U L Dw2 B F' Lw2 F' L2 Lw F' R F R' B2 D2 B' Fw U' Rw' U Fw2 R2 Dw' B' Bw L Rw' D L2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 F' U B' Bw2 F D' U R2 B' U' F Lw' B F Rw' F Dw' U B U Fw Lw2 D B' Lw2 R2 F2
*6. *B2 2R2 B' 2B F2 R2 2D2 2B' D 2L' 2R2 R 2B' 2F' 2L2 2D' 2R D 2D' 3R2 U2 3R 3U2 2F2 D F' 3U2 U F' 2U2 U' 3F D2 B 2U2 R' D' 2F 3R' D2 2B' 3R2 2D2 2U 2L 2B 2U2 B' 3F' D' 2D B' L' B2 D2 2B 3F F 2L' U2 F 2D2 L' 2L 3R' 2R' R 3F' R2 F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F U' F' U R2 U R2 U2 R'
*3. *D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 D' L' B2 U2 B' L' D2 B' D'
*4. *D' Rw R D' Uw2 U L2 F D' L' Rw' Uw2 L Uw2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L Rw D2 R Uw2 L B R' Fw' L2 Rw Uw F D L2 Fw' D2 Uw U R2 Uw Fw
*5. *Fw2 R' B' L' Rw U2 L' Fw' Uw B' L' Dw' Uw L' Lw' Bw' L' F2 Rw' F2 D2 L R2 Fw Lw2 Rw2 D L F2 R Fw Dw Bw' F2 D Lw2 Uw F' D' Rw B2 Bw2 F R2 Uw Fw' D Uw' Fw2 F' Uw2 F2 Rw B2 D' Bw Lw2 B D' Uw
*6. *L2 B2 2U' F' 2R2 R' F2 2D2 3U2 2B 2U2 U 2L2 B 2F2 L' 2D 2U 2L' R 2F 2L' 3F 2U2 2B 2F 3U 2U' 3F' 2F' F2 3R 3U2 2L 3U 2U L' R2 2D L2 B' L2 2R 2B2 L 2R' R2 B' 2R2 D2 3F2 2D2 U' B' 2U' F L' 3U L 2U 2R 3F 2F 3R' D2 B 2B U 2B2 2R'
*7. *U' 2R' 3D' 3B2 D2 2U U2 3F F 3L R2 2B' D' 3U 3L D U 2B 2D' 3U' 2B2 2L' 3R 2D2 3L2 2B2 U2 R2 3D' U 3F2 2D 3F' F 3L 3R2 2B2 3F2 D2 L2 2L' 3L 3R2 2R' R D' 2F' 2D' 2L 3L2 D 3F2 2F2 3R2 2B2 3F2 U2 R2 3U U' B 3U2 L' 3R' 2U' L R2 B2 2B 2F2 3U2 3L2 2D2 3D' L 3B' R2 D' 2R' B 3F 3L' 3R' 2B2 3U2 3B' F 2D2 3L' R' 2D2 3B' 3D2 2R' 2U2 2B' F2 3U' U' 2R'

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR4+ DL1+ UL2- U1- R4- D5- L4+ ALL0+ y2 U4- R2+ D0+ L3- ALL1- DL UL 
*2. *UR3+ DR5+ DL1+ UL3- U0+ R3- D6+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U3- R1+ D2- L1- ALL6+ UR DR UL 
*3. *UR3+ DR5+ DL5+ UL3- U5- R1+ D0+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U6+ R5+ D5- L1+ ALL1- UL 
*4. *UR0+ DR0+ DL3+ UL0+ U3+ R3+ D5- L4- ALL1- y2 U1- R2+ D2+ L3- ALL3- UL 
*5. *UR3+ DR2+ DL4- UL3+ U1+ R6+ D4- L5- ALL1+ y2 U5+ R5+ D4+ L2+ ALL1+ 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' R U R B' R' L U' r' b
*2. *U' R' L B U B' U' R' U l r b'
*3. *U' R L B R B R' U r' u
*4. *U R B L' B' L U' B l' r
*5. *U B' U' L' R B U' R' l' r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -3)
*2. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-2, 1)
*3. *(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) /
*4. *(3, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 2)
*5. *(4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, 3) / (1, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, 6)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U L U L' R B U L' B' R
*2. *L B L' U' R U L B' U' R' B'
*3. *U B U' R U' R U R' U' L' U'
*4. *R U B L' R' B' U' B' R' B' U'
*5. *L R L U B' R' U L B' L B

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*4. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R F' R' F R' F' U F' R'
*3. *F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 R2 B L U B F2 L' D' F' L2 U
*4. *B2 Fw F2 L2 Uw' Rw' U B' Fw Rw' R2 D B Fw2 L' F L' Fw Uw Fw' R2 B U' Fw' Rw2 Uw U2 B Rw' Fw2 Uw F2 R2 B' Uw F2 Rw' R' B' Rw
*5. *B2 D' R2 F2 Lw2 D' Bw2 Rw' Uw' L B U2 Fw Dw2 B' R' U' Lw2 Fw2 F' Lw' F' U' R Bw2 Fw L Lw' R' B2 Lw Rw2 Uw Bw' Lw2 D Uw2 R2 Dw2 B' Uw U' Fw Lw B Bw Fw Dw' Lw Rw' D2 Lw2 Rw B Bw2 F' U' Bw Fw' Uw2
*OH. *R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 R B L' F2 R D U' F' D B' U
*Clock. *UR4- DR1- DL1- UL3+ U3- R3- D5- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U4- R1+ D3- L4+ ALL4- DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U' R B' R L' B' R U l r' b' u'
*Square-1. *(3, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 3) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, -2)
*Skewb. *U L R L U B' L B L' U' R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B R' r' f r' R b' f r B' L B' R F' L B
*2. *b B R f' l' b r L' F R B F' L' F R F'
*3. *l b l f F r b' f B L F L R' B' F' L' R' F'
*4. *F b' B' f r b' r f F L B' R' F' L' R B'
*5. *B l L' b' r f' l' r' F' L R B' F L' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw Uw' Bw U' Rw' L' R' B' Uw' R' B' Lw' Uw Bw Lw' Uw Rw' Uw' Rw' u r' b
*2. *Lw' Rw' Uw L' Rw U' R Bw' B Uw L' Bw Rw Bw Rw' Uw Bw' Rw Uw' u b
*3. *Bw L Uw Bw U' R' Lw B' Rw' U' L' Rw' Lw' Rw Bw Lw' Bw' Lw' Rw' Uw' r b
*4. *R' Bw U' L Rw L B' Rw Uw' B Uw Lw' Bw' Lw' Rw' Lw' Bw' l' r b
*5. *U R' Bw L' Rw Bw Rw U L B Uw Bw Uw Lw Bw' Uw' Rw b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D R2 U L D L U R D2 R U L2 D R U2 L D2 R2 D L U2 R D2 L2 U3 R2 D3 L U3 R2 D2 L U2 L D R2 D2 L2 U2 L D R3 D L3 U3 R2 D
*2. *R D2 R U2 L D L U R2 D L D R U2 L D3 L U2 R D2 R U2 L U R D R D2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 R U L2 D2
*3. *D R2 D L2 U R2 U L2 D R D L U2 R D R D L2 D R2 U L D L U R2 U L2 D2 R2 U R D L2 U R U2 R D3 L2 U3 R D3
*4. *D2 R2 U2 L D L D R2 U L D2 R U2 L D L D R2 U3 L D L D2 R2 U3 R D2 L U2 R D3 L U3 L D2 R2 U L3 D R3 U2 L2 D3 L U3 R3 D
*5. *R2 D2 L U2 L D R2 D L U2 R D2 L U2 R D2 L2 D R U2 L D R2 D L U3 L D R2 D2 L U3 R D R D2 L U2 L D R2 U L3 D R3 U2 L2 D2 R2 D L3 U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 L U L2 B' U2 L' F2 U' R2 D2 L' U2 L2 U2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 L' F' L B U' R' U' F D' R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 R2 B R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 R' U' F2 L' D2 L2 B D B R' D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U L F U L B F2 R B D U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 B L' D2 F2 D U' F2 R' F2 D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U B R U R' B L' D2 R' D F'
*2. *F2 L2 U2 L F2 L' R' B2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 D' B' U' B2 R B' F' R
*3. *L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U' F2 L' B R' F' R B2 F2 U B' R
*4. *U F2 D R2 D L2 D2 B2 U F2 U B F2 R D' L' B' L' U2 B' R'
*5. *U2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 F R2 D B L' D2 L' R U'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UL UF UL UB UL UB UL UB UR UB UR RF UR UB UL UB UR LB UL LB UL UB UR RF UR RB UR LF UF UL LB UB RB UR UB UR LF UL UF UR DR DF RF UF UL LB DL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DL+2 LF UF+ RF+2 DL+ UL+2 LB
*2. *UF UB UR UL UF UB UR UB UR UB UL UB LB UL UB RF UR UF UB UR UL UF LB UB UR LB UB RF RB LF UF UR UB LF UF UL UF UR RB UR UB RB LF DR DB DF DL DR RF RB UR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UB+2 UL UB+ DR+2 DF LF+ UF+2 LF UF DR+ DL-2
*3. *UR UL UF UR UF UB UL UB UL UB UR UF LB UL UB UR UF LB RF UF UR UB UL RF UR LF UL LB UB RB UR UF UB UL RB UR UB DB LB DL DB LB DF LF UL UB RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LB+2 UB DL DF DL+ LB-2 DF+2
*4. *UF UR UB UR UF UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UF UR LB UL LB UL UB UL RF UR UF UL UB UL LB RF UF UR RF RB UR RF RB LF UL UB UR UB RF UF DB RB UR DR DF RF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UR+2 UB LB RF UR+ RB+ DL DF+ LF+2 DR RB+ DF+2 LF-
*5. *UR UF UL UF UR UB UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UL LB UB UR UL UF LB RF UR UF RF UR UF UL UB UL RB LF UF UL UB UR UB RB UR RB UR RF LF UL DL DB LB DF LF UL UF RF DL DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UL+2 LB UL-2 DF+2 RF UR+2 DF-2 LF+2 DB-


----------



## Jacck (Jul 20, 2020)

Just completed my solve number 11111 in the weekly competition with a 5/5 in multibld.
It was too late to go for 11 cubes so I decided to go for the number of digits


----------



## MasterMind (Jul 21, 2020)

I tried using the link but it did not work


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2020)

Results for week 29: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, ichcubegern, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(104)
1.  1.62 DailyCuber
2.  1.63 TipsterTrickster
3.  1.65 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.75 OriginalUsername
5.  1.78 asacuber
6.  1.83 ExultantCarn
7.  1.85 Nutybaconator
8.  1.89 NathanaelCubes
9.  1.90 Imran Rahman
10.  2.17 Dylan is nub
11.  2.18 CubicOreo
12.  2.29 turtwig
13.  2.46 [email protected]
14.  2.47 cuberkid10
15.  2.54 lejitcuber
16.  2.62 Luke Garrett
17.  2.66 ichcubegern
18.  2.71 smackbadatskewb
19.  2.73 BraydenTheCuber
20.  2.77 SebastianCarrillo
21.  2.78 OwenB
22.  2.82 wuque man
22.  2.82 YouCubing
22.  2.82 mihnea3000
25.  3.00 Sean Hartman
25.  3.00 Zeke Mackay
27.  3.05 WorldoBlocks
28.  3.08 Rafaello
29.  3.09 Lim Hung
30.  3.10 Logan
31.  3.12 Heewon Seo
32.  3.17 cubingpatrol
33.  3.21 jaysammey777
34.  3.25 Rollercoasterben
35.  3.28 VJW
35.  3.28 DGCubes
37.  3.36 Fred Lang
38.  3.43 G2013
38.  3.43 Antto Pitkänen
40.  3.45 NewoMinx
41.  3.46 [email protected]
42.  3.50 BradenTheMagician
43.  3.60 Parke187
44.  3.64 Liam Wadek
44.  3.64 Schmizee
46.  3.66 lumes2121
47.  3.73 RJcub3r
48.  3.74 tJardigradHe
49.  3.81 AidanNoogie
50.  3.93 Koen van Aller
51.  3.96 Natanael
52.  4.05 danvie
53.  4.08 Michael DeLaRosa
53.  4.08 d2polld
55.  4.09 MCuber
55.  4.09 bennettstouder
57.  4.12 fun at the joy
58.  4.16 FaLoL
59.  4.19 [email protected]
60.  4.20 parkertrager
61.  4.26 TheNoobCuber
62.  4.30 xyzzy
63.  4.32 Aadil- ali
64.  4.35 João Vinicius
65.  4.37 nikodem.rudy
66.  4.44 VIBE_ZT
67.  4.45 CodingCuber
67.  4.45 Cuz Red
69.  4.50 vishwasankarcubing
69.  4.50 KingCanyon
69.  4.50 Thrasher989
72.  4.66 BenChristman1
73.  4.68 abhijat
74.  4.78 Ian Pang
75.  4.80 swankfukinc
76.  4.87 wearephamily1719
77.  4.91 dollarstorecubes
78.  4.94 Comvat
79.  4.96 MattP98
80.  5.04 SmallTownCuber
81.  5.05 begiuli65
82.  5.81 John Benwell
83.  6.10 aarush vasanadu
84.  6.31 LittleLumos
85.  6.34 OriEy
86.  6.35 Lewis
87.  7.00 2019DWYE01
88.  7.34 linus.sch
89.  7.37 nevinscph
90.  8.25 RandomPerson84
91.  8.37 Jrg
92.  8.38 Kaneki Uchiha
93.  8.62 One Wheel
94.  9.24 [email protected]
95.  9.38 freshcuber.de
96.  9.54 FlorianEnduro #111
97.  10.71 f_roerick
98.  10.75 thomas.sch
99.  12.84 Jacck
100.  13.53 J2Cubed
101.  16.05 MatsBergsten
102.  21.24 Alexuty
103.  51.70 RFWKA
104.  DNF VauZed


*3x3x3*(125)
1.  6.75 Luke Garrett
2.  7.07 lejitcuber
3.  7.18 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  7.26 ExultantCarn
5.  7.57 OriginalUsername
6.  7.69 wuque man
7.  7.86 gottagitgud
8.  7.93 DailyCuber
9.  8.03 Heewon Seo
10.  8.20 tJardigradHe
11.  8.24 BradyCubes08
12.  8.29 OwenB
13.  8.38 thecubingwizard
14.  8.50 Lim Hung
15.  8.52 cuberkid10
16.  8.53 Sean Hartman
16.  8.53 WorldoBlocks
18.  8.60 Legomanz
19.  8.78 AidanNoogie
20.  8.84 G2013
21.  8.85 Zeke Mackay
22.  9.01 Samuel Kevin
23.  9.10 turtwig
24.  9.19 NewoMinx
25.  9.33 mihnea3000
26.  9.43 ichcubegern
27.  9.51 Logan
28.  9.54 smackbadatskewb
29.  9.72 Dylan is nub
30.  9.73 jaysammey777
31.  9.79 Keenan Johnson
32.  9.81 BradenTheMagician
33.  9.82 dollarstorecubes
34.  9.84 RandomPerson84
35.  9.85 Nutybaconator
35.  9.85 FaLoL
37.  9.89 MCuber
38.  9.96 NathanaelCubes
39.  10.05 VJW
40.  10.09 fun at the joy
41.  10.26 Fred Lang
42.  10.31 cubingpatrol
43.  10.41 Coinman_
44.  10.49 Ian Pang
45.  10.53 MegaminxMan
46.  10.75 YouCubing
47.  11.01 SebastianCarrillo
48.  11.12 Keroma12
49.  11.13 Rafaello
50.  11.18 vishwasankarcubing
51.  11.25 Parke187
52.  11.31 TheNoobCuber
53.  11.32 Imran Rahman
54.  11.35 trangium
55.  11.44 abhijat
56.  11.45 20luky3
57.  11.49 DGCubes
58.  11.52 CubicOreo
59.  11.71 HendrikW
60.  11.74 BraydenTheCuber
61.  11.75 Liam Wadek
62.  11.84 RJcub3r
63.  11.87 Cooki348
64.  11.88 Neb
65.  12.09 [email protected]
66.  12.20 abunickabhi
67.  12.22 Koen van Aller
68.  12.38 xyzzy
68.  12.38 Rollercoasterben
70.  12.46 MattP98
70.  12.46 danvie
72.  12.74 Michael DeLaRosa
73.  12.86 ican97
74.  12.87 begiuli65
75.  12.91 KingCanyon
76.  13.02 Antto Pitkänen
77.  13.13 Crimson The Dragon
78.  13.23 lumes2121
79.  13.44 Aadil- ali
80.  13.74 Natanael
81.  13.77 d2polld
82.  13.88 speedcube.insta
83.  14.20 wearephamily1719
84.  14.72 VIBE_ZT
85.  14.93 Cuz Red
86.  14.99 [email protected]
87.  15.15 Comvat
88.  15.18 Schmizee
89.  15.30 VauZed
90.  15.58 Hunter Eric Deardurff
91.  15.59 [email protected]
92.  15.63 aarush vasanadu
93.  15.96 swankfukinc
94.  16.01 SmallTownCuber
95.  16.29 revaldoah
96.  16.37 bennettstouder
97.  16.49 nevinscph
98.  16.70 2019DWYE01
99.  16.88 Petri Krzywacki
100.  17.28 CodingCuber
101.  17.54 BenChristman1
102.  17.93 OriEy
103.  18.59 Thrasher989
104.  18.88 John Benwell
105.  20.50 andyykim3
106.  20.83 Sitina
107.  21.19 LittleLumos
108.  21.66 Jrg
109.  22.45 One Wheel
110.  22.49 Lewis
111.  23.77 sporteisvogel
112.  24.65 Kaneki Uchiha
113.  25.12 linus.sch
114.  25.66 [email protected]
115.  27.35 FlorianEnduro #111
116.  28.20 matt boeren
117.  28.38 freshcuber.de
118.  29.86 f_roerick
119.  30.02 filmip
120.  33.14 Jacck
121.  33.56 Alexuty
122.  34.52 thomas.sch
123.  36.01 MatsBergsten
124.  39.73 J2Cubed
125.  48.50 RFWKA


*4x4x4*(77)
1.  27.54 cuberkid10
2.  27.93 lejitcuber
3.  29.83 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  31.90 WorldoBlocks
5.  32.06 tJardigradHe
6.  32.17 OriginalUsername
7.  33.16 mihnea3000
8.  33.71 NewoMinx
9.  33.80 Luke Garrett
10.  34.23 ichcubegern
11.  34.61 PeterH2N
12.  34.77 Sean Hartman
13.  35.84 Lim Hung
14.  36.03 FaLoL
15.  36.39 parkertrager
16.  37.18 smackbadatskewb
17.  37.33 Nutybaconator
18.  37.49 dollarstorecubes
19.  37.82 G2013
20.  38.95 [email protected]
21.  39.03 fun at the joy
22.  39.30 vishwasankarcubing
23.  39.60 abhijat
24.  39.68 Logan
25.  39.82 jaysammey777
26.  39.98 AidanNoogie
27.  40.80 Michael DeLaRosa
28.  41.03 cubingpatrol
29.  41.07 20luky3
30.  41.22 BradyCubes08
31.  42.01 Dylan is nub
32.  43.08 CubicOreo
33.  43.44 MCuber
34.  44.95 Keenan Johnson
35.  45.48 TheNoobCuber
36.  45.98 YouCubing
37.  46.53 begiuli65
38.  47.37 ExultantCarn
39.  48.91 xyzzy
40.  49.27 nevinscph
41.  49.36 Rafaello
42.  49.54 NathanaelCubes
43.  49.59 MattP98
44.  49.69 Neb
45.  50.47 swankfukinc
46.  51.32 Imran Rahman
47.  52.43 Liam Wadek
48.  53.28 Rollercoasterben
49.  55.08 wearephamily1719
50.  56.81 Parke187
51.  56.93 John Benwell
52.  57.58 bennettstouder
53.  58.15 VJW
54.  58.20 VIBE_ZT
55.  59.82 lumes2121
56.  1:01.36 d2polld
57.  1:02.52 Natanael
58.  1:03.12 danvie
59.  1:05.29 KingCanyon
60.  1:07.74 LittleLumos
61.  1:08.71 Hunter Eric Deardurff
62.  1:08.96 [email protected]
63.  1:10.07 OriEy
64.  1:11.06 Schmizee
65.  1:12.33 RJcub3r
66.  1:15.79 aarush vasanadu
67.  1:15.89 Petri Krzywacki
68.  1:22.21 One Wheel
69.  1:28.49 freshcuber.de
70.  1:33.32 linus.sch
71.  1:36.56 [email protected]
72.  1:36.63 Jrg
73.  1:41.17 sporteisvogel
74.  1:41.24 Lewis
75.  1:52.00 Jacck
76.  2:01.66 thomas.sch
77.  2:10.06 MatsBergsten


*5x5x5*(48)
1.  56.06 cuberkid10
2.  59.96 tJardigradHe
3.  1:00.13 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:01.80 parkertrager
5.  1:03.19 FaLoL
6.  1:03.45 Heewon Seo
7.  1:04.54 Sean Hartman
8.  1:07.34 ichcubegern
9.  1:08.18 NewoMinx
10.  1:10.57 mihnea3000
11.  1:13.52 fun at the joy
12.  1:15.00 vishwasankarcubing
13.  1:16.91 CubicOreo
14.  1:19.72 dollarstorecubes
15.  1:21.11 Luke Garrett
16.  1:23.24 YouCubing
17.  1:24.14 jaysammey777
18.  1:25.39 begiuli65
19.  1:27.47 xyzzy
20.  1:28.71 turtwig
21.  1:29.20 Logan
22.  1:30.36 nevinscph
23.  1:32.38 Michael DeLaRosa
24.  1:32.74 20luky3
25.  1:37.55 MattP98
26.  1:42.31 Rollercoasterben
27.  1:42.94 cubingpatrol
28.  1:43.48 VJW
29.  1:48.54 Hunter Eric Deardurff
30.  1:48.64 KingCanyon
31.  1:55.21 [email protected]
32.  1:56.26 Imran Rahman
33.  1:56.56 swankfukinc
34.  2:06.76 bennettstouder
35.  2:18.98 One Wheel
36.  2:19.83 LittleLumos
37.  2:24.78 d2polld
38.  2:34.36 Petri Krzywacki
39.  2:45.87 linus.sch
40.  2:50.89 [email protected]
41.  2:55.77 Jacck
42.  2:58.86 sporteisvogel
43.  2:59.40 Jrg
44.  3:00.40 wearephamily1719
45.  3:04.07 thomas.sch
46.  3:28.85 freshcuber.de
47.  3:33.32 MatsBergsten
48.  DNF Lewis


*6x6x6*(32)
1.  1:53.51 cuberkid10
2.  1:58.85 NewoMinx
3.  1:59.19 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:02.65 Sean Hartman
5.  2:08.93 OriginalUsername
6.  2:14.44 parkertrager
7.  2:24.29 xyzzy
8.  2:24.37 Heewon Seo
9.  2:30.33 Keroma12
10.  2:32.72 fun at the joy
11.  2:33.79 nevinscph
12.  2:36.92 jaysammey777
13.  2:39.71 YouCubing
14.  2:41.35 Cheng
15.  2:45.49 Logan
16.  3:22.55 Rollercoasterben
17.  3:24.65 VJW
18.  3:36.58 swankfukinc
19.  3:39.21 cubingpatrol
20.  3:47.17 KingCanyon
21.  4:09.64 One Wheel
22.  4:18.11 LittleLumos
23.  4:22.04 filmip
24.  5:02.16 Jacck
25.  5:26.08 linus.sch
26.  5:38.46 thomas.sch
27.  5:42.23 [email protected]
28.  5:48.61 Lewis
29.  5:53.56 sporteisvogel
30.  6:22.24 Jrg
31.  6:25.80 freshcuber.de
32.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:58.17 ichcubegern
2.  2:59.69 cuberkid10
3.  3:00.12 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  3:02.62 FaLoL
5.  3:38.30 nevinscph
6.  3:43.32 YouCubing
7.  3:43.91 jaysammey777
8.  4:09.21 Hunter Eric Deardurff
9.  4:11.59 fun at the joy
10.  4:21.38 Logan
11.  5:24.12 swankfukinc
12.  6:13.53 LittleLumos
13.  6:15.21 One Wheel
14.  6:19.23 cubingpatrol
15.  7:06.43 filmip
16.  7:45.12 Lewis
17.  7:45.78 [email protected]
18.  7:53.44 Jacck
19.  8:36.47 thomas.sch
20.  9:13.60 sporteisvogel
21.  9:32.60 Jrg
22.  10:30.11 freshcuber.de
23.  DNF NathanaelCubes
23.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
23.  DNF VJW
23.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
23.  DNF linus.sch
23.  DNF bennettstouder
23.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(34)
1.  3.29 TipsterTrickster
2.  4.17 Legomanz
3.  4.57 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  5.06 Logan
5.  5.17 NathanaelCubes
6.  5.32 ExultantCarn
7.  5.54 OriginalUsername
8.  6.14 G2013
9.  6.54 [email protected]
10.  7.03 turtwig
11.  7.60 Luke Garrett
12.  8.54 [email protected]
13.  8.85 Nutybaconator
14.  9.15 ichcubegern
15.  10.05 Sean Hartman
16.  11.60 smackbadatskewb
17.  13.64 BraydenTheCuber
18.  13.96 fun at the joy
19.  14.15 YouCubing
20.  14.69 MattP98
21.  18.87 jaysammey777
22.  20.75 Rafaello
23.  21.37 MatsBergsten
24.  21.80 Natanael
25.  28.36 vishwasankarcubing
26.  30.19 BenChristman1
27.  34.10 Jacck
28.  35.56 cuberkid10
29.  44.44 Antto Pitkänen
30.  46.49 Hunter Eric Deardurff
31.  47.45 LittleLumos
32.  51.47 [email protected]
33.  1:29.84 [email protected]
34.  1:44.70 thomas.sch


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(27)
1.  22.56 elliottk_
2.  22.67 sigalig
3.  23.89 BandedCubing101


Spoiler



4.  24.00 G2013
5.  35.13 ican97
6.  43.24 Skullush
7.  48.79 Sean Hartman
8.  51.62 Logan
9.  1:01.72 RandomPerson84
10.  1:08.73 revaldoah
11.  1:08.94 fun at the joy
12.  1:10.42 MattP98
13.  1:13.53 jaysammey777
14.  1:15.45 YouCubing
15.  1:18.34 Lim Hung
16.  1:31.44 MatsBergsten
17.  1:40.21 ichcubegern
18.  3:21.00 filmip
19.  3:27.86 Jacck
20.  4:57.43 [email protected]
21.  6:27.07 Neb
22.  7:37.65 Hunter Eric Deardurff
23.  DNF [email protected]
23.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
23.  DNF LittleLumos
23.  DNF d2polld
23.  DNF wearephamily1719


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(6)
1.  1:42.63 elliottk_
2.  6:17.83 MatsBergsten
3.  6:47.73 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  8:18.32 LittleLumos
5.  9:16.46 Jacck
6.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  3:24.20 elliottk_
2.  16:25.99 Jacck
3.  DNF MatsBergsten
3.  DNF LittleLumos

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(4)
1.  8/8 42:18 MatsBergsten
2.  5/5 20:11 Jacck
3.  3/4 21:50 filmip


Spoiler



4.  2/6 20:17 [email protected]


*3x3x3 one-handed*(81)
1.  11.82 wuque man
2.  12.49 Luke Garrett
3.  12.57 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  13.96 tJardigradHe
5.  14.17 parkertrager
6.  14.32 gottagitgud
7.  14.49 NathanaelCubes
8.  14.66 Legomanz
9.  14.80 smackbadatskewb
10.  15.13 ichcubegern
11.  15.48 NewoMinx
12.  15.76 Sean Hartman
13.  15.83 turtwig
14.  16.04 Dylan is nub
15.  16.34 Coinman_
16.  17.07 lejitcuber
17.  17.16 CubicOreo
18.  17.32 dollarstorecubes
19.  17.33 OwenB
20.  17.50 nikodem.rudy
21.  17.56 cuberkid10
22.  17.71 Logan
23.  18.49 vishwasankarcubing
24.  18.60 RandomPerson84
25.  19.08 fun at the joy
26.  19.12 ExultantCarn
27.  19.31 DGCubes
28.  19.34 [email protected]
29.  19.47 FaLoL
30.  19.62 YouCubing
31.  19.72 mihnea3000
32.  20.34 abunickabhi
33.  20.90 danvie
34.  21.33 Liam Wadek
35.  21.53 G2013
36.  21.87 Parke187
37.  21.89 xyzzy
38.  22.03 RJcub3r
39.  22.27 SmallTownCuber
40.  22.79 Nutybaconator
41.  23.50 elliottk_
42.  23.56 jaysammey777
43.  24.08 begiuli65
44.  24.41 Antto Pitkänen
45.  24.63 Neb
46.  25.24 Rafaello
47.  25.26 KingCanyon
48.  25.38 Michael DeLaRosa
49.  26.04 SebastianCarrillo
50.  26.09 TheNoobCuber
50.  26.09 [email protected]
52.  26.81 d2polld
53.  26.83 Natanael
54.  27.69 nevinscph
55.  28.20 VJW
56.  28.94 cubingpatrol
57.  28.99 ican97
58.  29.00 revaldoah
59.  29.54 Comvat
60.  29.99 wearephamily1719
61.  30.81 VIBE_ZT
62.  31.72 Schmizee
63.  31.86 OriEy
64.  33.89 swankfukinc
65.  35.55 lumes2121
66.  35.98 aarush vasanadu
67.  36.73 Cuz Red
68.  37.88 [email protected]
69.  38.67 freshcuber.de
70.  40.58 Ian Pang
71.  43.30 One Wheel
72.  44.06 John Benwell
73.  46.52 Hunter Eric Deardurff
74.  50.79 LittleLumos
75.  54.94 Jacck
76.  1:04.85 sporteisvogel
77.  1:12.49 matt boeren
78.  1:29.73 thomas.sch
79.  1:44.29 [email protected]
80.  1:49.29 f_roerick
81.  DNF MCuber


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  23.47 tJardigradHe
2.  32.63 OriginalUsername
3.  47.11 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  1:04.89 Logan


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  13.54 RJcub3r
2.  32.39 jaysammey777
3.  36.32 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  57.70 Natanael
5.  1:03.45 [email protected]
6.  1:11.25 YouCubing
7.  1:36.41 Jacck
8.  2:12.36 thomas.sch
9.  4:51.78 [email protected]
10.  6:07.79 J2Cubed
11.  DNF fun at the joy
11.  DNF MatsBergsten
11.  DNF Logan


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  23.00 (22, 22, 25) Sebastien
2.  23.33 (22, 23, 25) Cale S
3.  25.67 (27, 23, 27) jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  29.00 (25, 29, 33) Jacck
5.  37.00 (40, 35, 36) filmip
6.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) G2013
6.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) [email protected]
6.  DNF (45, DNS, DNS) Logan


*2-3-4 Relay*(45)
1.  41.81 cuberkid10
2.  44.36 OriginalUsername
3.  44.62 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  46.72 tJardigradHe
5.  47.67 Sean Hartman
6.  48.13 Nutybaconator
7.  50.80 parkertrager
8.  51.33 Luke Garrett
9.  51.74 Logan
10.  55.07 abhijat
11.  56.18 MCuber
12.  56.64 jaysammey777
13.  57.12 ichcubegern
14.  1:00.01 cubingpatrol
15.  1:02.21 YouCubing
16.  1:03.30 fun at the joy
17.  1:06.39 Michael DeLaRosa
18.  1:07.45 ExultantCarn
19.  1:07.87 smackbadatskewb
20.  1:09.64 begiuli65
21.  1:11.31 BraydenTheCuber
22.  1:11.83 VJW
23.  1:12.22 Rollercoasterben
24.  1:14.55 Antto Pitkänen
25.  1:15.43 lumes2121
26.  1:17.85 nevinscph
27.  1:19.49 VIBE_ZT
28.  1:25.62 Hunter Eric Deardurff
29.  1:27.09 KingCanyon
30.  1:32.27 BenChristman1
31.  1:32.47 OriEy
32.  1:36.22 d2polld
33.  1:37.75 [email protected]
34.  1:39.21 LittleLumos
35.  1:40.10 Schmizee
36.  1:45.04 Comvat
37.  1:52.26 linus.sch
38.  1:53.80 One Wheel
39.  2:04.97 Lewis
40.  2:11.39 [email protected]
41.  2:19.17 sporteisvogel
42.  2:19.26 Jrg
43.  2:23.77 Jacck
44.  2:54.58 thomas.sch
45.  3:44.32 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(28)
1.  1:41.14 cuberkid10
2.  1:49.35 tJardigradHe
3.  1:50.78 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:52.25 OriginalUsername
5.  2:03.14 ichcubegern
6.  2:04.20 Heewon Seo
7.  2:17.21 fun at the joy
8.  2:27.03 Logan
9.  2:31.59 YouCubing
10.  2:34.97 jaysammey777
11.  2:41.03 cubingpatrol
12.  2:41.94 nevinscph
13.  3:08.93 VJW
14.  3:20.34 Hunter Eric Deardurff
15.  3:21.43 KingCanyon
16.  3:28.33 OriEy
17.  3:28.93 [email protected]
18.  3:32.60 VIBE_ZT
19.  4:09.88 LittleLumos
20.  4:34.16 One Wheel
21.  4:54.80 linus.sch
22.  5:09.49 Lewis
23.  5:11.87 [email protected]
24.  5:22.12 sporteisvogel
25.  5:36.85 Jrg
26.  5:45.88 Jacck
27.  5:56.30 thomas.sch
28.  7:39.38 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:32.81 cuberkid10
2.  3:42.80 Sean Hartman
3.  4:01.19 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:09.33 OriginalUsername
5.  4:18.66 Heewon Seo
6.  4:26.77 jaysammey777
7.  4:51.15 fun at the joy
8.  5:05.79 Logan
9.  5:28.49 YouCubing
10.  5:42.25 nevinscph
11.  6:35.50 cubingpatrol
12.  6:41.71 Hunter Eric Deardurff
13.  8:45.27 LittleLumos
14.  10:27.54 linus.sch
15.  10:30.60 [email protected]
16.  11:23.96 sporteisvogel
17.  11:53.87 thomas.sch
18.  14:14.86 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:42.69 cuberkid10
2.  7:01.02 Sean Hartman
3.  7:03.60 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:25.66 OriginalUsername
5.  8:42.95 YouCubing
6.  8:55.66 nevinscph
7.  9:09.99 Logan
8.  10:37.51 Hunter Eric Deardurff
9.  13:26.82 cubingpatrol
10.  15:43.86 LittleLumos
11.  18:03.37 [email protected]
12.  18:50.35 linus.sch
13.  19:55.73 sporteisvogel
14.  20:59.99 thomas.sch
15.  23:14.47 Jrg


*Clock*(39)
1.  5.01 MartinN13
2.  5.27 jaysammey777
3.  6.16 Josh_


Spoiler



4.  6.24 dollarstorecubes
5.  6.44 YouCubing
6.  6.94 MattP98
7.  6.99 Parke187
8.  7.23 Liam Wadek
9.  7.43 cuberkid10
10.  7.97 MCuber
11.  8.22 Sean Hartman
12.  8.58 BradenTheMagician
13.  8.59 vishwasankarcubing
14.  9.30 Logan
15.  9.55 Rollercoasterben
16.  9.66 NewoMinx
17.  9.75 OriginalUsername
18.  10.21 parkertrager
19.  10.26 Luke Garrett
20.  10.90 Dylan is nub
21.  11.61 CubicOreo
22.  12.44 VIBE_ZT
23.  13.07 ichcubegern
24.  13.79 cubingpatrol
25.  14.95 Antto Pitkänen
26.  15.00 smackbadatskewb
27.  15.55 fun at the joy
28.  15.63 RyuKagamine
29.  17.32 [email protected]
30.  17.77 aarush vasanadu
31.  17.92 Rafaello
32.  18.80 nevinscph
33.  25.40 One Wheel
34.  25.48 thomas.sch
35.  26.77 Jacck
36.  DNF NathanaelCubes
36.  DNF freshcuber.de
36.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
36.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(39)
1.  39.33 Heewon Seo
2.  40.89 AidanNoogie
3.  47.41 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  52.78 Luke Garrett
5.  55.04 MCuber
6.  56.47 BradyCubes08
7.  58.84 OriginalUsername
8.  59.34 cuberkid10
9.  1:00.40 Sean Hartman
10.  1:03.02 abhijat
11.  1:04.06 jaysammey777
12.  1:08.00 YouCubing
13.  1:08.64 CubicOreo
14.  1:13.58 ichcubegern
15.  1:16.46 Dylan is nub
16.  1:18.03 Logan
17.  1:18.38 begiuli65
18.  1:18.48 dollarstorecubes
19.  1:20.33 Zeke Mackay
20.  1:22.98 KingCanyon
21.  1:23.67 turtwig
22.  1:25.46 OwenB
23.  1:27.19 fun at the joy
24.  1:30.47 cubingpatrol
25.  1:39.44 swankfukinc
26.  1:41.26 nevinscph
27.  1:49.15 VIBE_ZT
28.  1:58.79 Lewis
29.  2:02.27 Natanael
30.  2:03.67 [email protected]
31.  2:34.81 OriEy
32.  2:43.41 One Wheel
33.  2:56.06 Kaneki Uchiha
34.  3:38.78 Jacck
35.  4:07.57 sporteisvogel
36.  5:38.27 [email protected]
37.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
37.  DNF bennettstouder
37.  DNF freshcuber.de


*Pyraminx*(69)
1.  2.21 parkertrager
2.  2.39 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.66 Cooki348


Spoiler



4.  2.93 tJardigradHe
5.  2.95 Awder
6.  2.97 Dylan is nub
7.  3.00 Abhi
8.  3.26 Rafaello
9.  3.50 Logan
10.  3.54 OwenB
11.  3.71 mihnea3000
12.  3.83 DGCubes
13.  3.84 BradenTheMagician
14.  3.86 OriginalUsername
15.  4.02 CubicOreo
15.  4.02 YouCubing
17.  4.09 DailyCuber
18.  4.15 lejitcuber
19.  4.22 SebastianCarrillo
20.  4.28 NathanaelCubes
21.  4.31 Sean Hartman
22.  4.35 smackbadatskewb
23.  4.37 dollarstorecubes
24.  4.47 Legomanz
25.  4.63 TipsterTrickster
26.  4.67 jaysammey777
27.  4.88 Parke187
28.  5.03 turtwig
29.  5.11 TheNoobCuber
30.  5.24 Luke Garrett
31.  5.28 MCuber
32.  5.33 VIBE_ZT
33.  5.56 NewoMinx
34.  5.59 Cuz Red
35.  5.86 fun at the joy
36.  5.87 cuberkid10
37.  6.04 ichcubegern
38.  6.09 begiuli65
39.  6.10 Neb
40.  6.23 Liam Wadek
41.  6.25 wearephamily1719
42.  6.51 [email protected]
43.  6.56 Antto Pitkänen
44.  6.74 BraydenTheCuber
45.  6.80 vishwasankarcubing
46.  6.81 Lewis
46.  6.81 CodingCuber
48.  6.95 Rollercoasterben
49.  7.10 MattP98
50.  7.19 Ian Pang
51.  7.37 RandomPerson84
52.  7.43 nikodem.rudy
53.  8.18 BenChristman1
54.  8.67 cubingpatrol
55.  8.72 VJW
56.  9.01 bennettstouder
57.  9.11 Natanael
58.  10.16 aarush vasanadu
59.  11.25 KingCanyon
60.  11.55 sporteisvogel
61.  12.31 Jacck
62.  12.46 OriEy
63.  13.32 Schmizee
64.  13.47 nevinscph
65.  13.95 thomas.sch
66.  19.57 [email protected]
67.  21.37 One Wheel
68.  36.65 MatsBergsten
69.  36.78 RFWKA


*Square-1*(53)
1.  7.89 mrsniffles01
2.  9.19 Dylan is nub
3.  9.83 Manatee 10235


Spoiler



4.  10.53 BradyCubes08
5.  10.73 YouCubing
6.  12.00 cuberkid10
7.  12.27 OwenB
8.  12.40 BradenTheMagician
9.  12.50 Lim Hung
10.  12.93 Luke Garrett
11.  12.99 tJardigradHe
12.  13.21 parkertrager
13.  13.44 Logan
14.  13.71 OriginalUsername
15.  13.74 Sean Hartman
16.  13.75 smackbadatskewb
17.  14.06 MCuber
18.  14.08 AidanNoogie
19.  15.00 lejitcuber
20.  15.01 Rollercoasterben
21.  15.55 ichcubegern
22.  15.86 NewoMinx
23.  15.88 SebastianCarrillo
24.  16.11 Comvat
25.  16.19 Antto Pitkänen
26.  16.36 NathanaelCubes
27.  16.39 fun at the joy
28.  17.17 VIBE_ZT
29.  17.43 MattP98
30.  17.84 jaysammey777
31.  18.19 TheNoobCuber
32.  18.27 bennettstouder
33.  18.66 BraydenTheCuber
34.  19.21 turtwig
35.  19.36 CubicOreo
36.  21.70 cubingpatrol
37.  22.96 wearephamily1719
38.  23.15 mihnea3000
39.  26.36 Neb
40.  28.00 Schmizee
41.  35.73 Natanael
42.  36.67 BenChristman1
43.  37.10 Liam Wadek
44.  44.02 [email protected]
45.  44.12 begiuli65
46.  45.46 Michael DeLaRosa
47.  46.23 nevinscph
48.  52.95 Lewis
49.  1:05.65 Jacck
50.  1:10.18 Hunter Eric Deardurff
51.  1:23.96 filmip
52.  2:32.08 sporteisvogel
53.  DNF thomas.sch


*Skewb*(61)
1.  2.12 BradyCubes08
2.  3.42 Legomanz
3.  3.43 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  3.70 Dylan is nub
5.  4.10 SebastianCarrillo
6.  4.37 tJardigradHe
7.  4.43 parkertrager
8.  4.48 TipsterTrickster
9.  4.59 OriginalUsername
10.  4.71 NewoMinx
11.  4.73 VIBE_ZT
12.  4.85 DailyCuber
13.  5.14 Sean Hartman
14.  5.25 CubicOreo
14.  5.25 smackbadatskewb
16.  5.29 Antto Pitkänen
17.  5.88 Logan
18.  5.94 cuberkid10
19.  6.00 jaysammey777
20.  6.16 Rollercoasterben
21.  6.19 Luke Garrett
22.  6.26 Zeke Mackay
23.  6.27 MCuber
24.  6.48 YouCubing
25.  6.58 mihnea3000
26.  6.59 cubingpatrol
27.  6.79 d2polld
28.  6.80 ichcubegern
29.  7.17 lumes2121
30.  7.18 Parke187
31.  7.31 NathanaelCubes
32.  7.36 MattP98
33.  7.61 turtwig
34.  8.10 vishwasankarcubing
35.  8.80 BraydenTheCuber
36.  9.32 bennettstouder
37.  9.33 fun at the joy
38.  9.35 wearephamily1719
39.  9.85 Lewis
40.  9.93 Schmizee
41.  10.10 Liam Wadek
42.  10.28 [email protected]
43.  11.30 danvie
44.  11.66 KingCanyon
45.  11.89 Hunter Eric Deardurff
46.  12.48 nikodem.rudy
47.  13.07 Cuz Red
48.  13.33 RandomPerson84
49.  14.50 Cooki348
50.  17.21 LittleLumos
51.  17.22 OriEy
52.  17.28 thomas.sch
53.  17.41 nevinscph
54.  17.98 BenChristman1
55.  19.57 J2Cubed
56.  23.12 Jacck
57.  23.16 [email protected]
58.  29.41 MatsBergsten
59.  29.95 sporteisvogel
60.  32.25 Alexuty
61.  34.60 RFWKA


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  20.09 NewoMinx
2.  22.53 jaysammey777
3.  24.49 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  26.40 abhijat
5.  27.66 ichcubegern
6.  28.77 Logan
7.  29.58 CubicOreo
8.  31.55 YouCubing
9.  35.92 VIBE_ZT
10.  39.74 parkertrager
11.  40.44 begiuli65
12.  43.00 [email protected]
13.  49.25 MattP98
14.  50.34 TheNoobCuber
15.  1:43.78 thomas.sch
16.  2:00.17 d2polld
17.  2:50.36 [email protected]
18.  4:05.86 RFWKA
19.  8:52.40 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:36.27 NewoMinx
2.  3:48.41 Sean Hartman
3.  3:49.23 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  3:52.08 OriginalUsername
5.  4:24.52 ichcubegern
6.  4:25.11 parkertrager
7.  4:44.18 smackbadatskewb
8.  4:52.15 jaysammey777
9.  4:56.48 Logan
10.  4:57.56 YouCubing
11.  6:09.10 cubingpatrol
12.  7:11.08 VIBE_ZT


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  8.34 dollarstorecubes
2.  11.16 AidanNoogie
3.  11.61 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  12.17 DGCubes
5.  15.94 YouCubing
6.  16.11 BradenTheMagician
7.  16.51 cuberkid10
8.  16.62 vishwasankarcubing
9.  16.72 Rafaello
10.  16.76 ichcubegern
11.  17.55 Sean Hartman
12.  18.36 Luke Garrett
13.  19.15 Logan
14.  19.25 VIBE_ZT
15.  25.10 [email protected]
16.  26.24 jaysammey777
17.  32.72 bennettstouder
18.  39.42 cubingpatrol
19.  50.15 thomas.sch
20.  54.08 Jacck
21.  1:16.75 [email protected]


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  28.12 Zeke Mackay
2.  33.64 ichcubegern
3.  42.91 Rafaello


Spoiler



4.  45.27 VIBE_ZT
5.  47.13 jaysammey777
6.  49.78 YouCubing
7.  1:02.11 Logan
8.  1:02.14 cuberkid10
9.  1:41.32 [email protected]
10.  1:42.69 Jacck
11.  1:43.20 One Wheel
12.  2:01.18 thomas.sch


*15 Puzzle*(15)
1.  5.15 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.56 gottagitgud
3.  7.16 dphdmn


Spoiler



4.  9.16 YouCubing
5.  11.98 Hunter Eric Deardurff
6.  14.78 Natanael
7.  20.05 MattP98
8.  22.89 ichcubegern
9.  23.57 begiuli65
10.  29.13 Rafaello
11.  29.28 jaysammey777
12.  29.78 sporteisvogel
13.  40.81 bennettstouder
14.  43.12 MatsBergsten
15.  4:51.58 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  40.03 jaysammey777
2.  41.64 G2013
3.  45.17 Bogdan


Spoiler



4.  DNF aarush vasanadu


*Mirror Blocks*(10)
1.  18.97 BradenTheMagician
2.  24.69 ichcubegern
3.  33.51 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  55.70 cuberkid10
5.  1:07.40 jaysammey777
6.  3:07.03 One Wheel
7.  3:34.10 [email protected]
8.  4:13.19 thomas.sch
9.  4:32.88 Jacck
10.  9:24.82 RFWKA


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  3:11.61 YouCubing
2.  3:55.86 VIBE_ZT
3.  4:37.55 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  5:06.49 Mike Hughey



*Contest results*(149)
1.  861 Sean Hartman
2.  858 ichcubegern
3.  853 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  851 cuberkid10
5.  819 Logan
6.  810 YouCubing
7.  809 jaysammey777
8.  709 parkertrager
9.  693 Luke Garrett
10.  658 tJardigradHe
11.  636 NewoMinx
12.  619 fun at the joy
13.  553 smackbadatskewb
13.  553 Dylan is nub
15.  524 CubicOreo
15.  524 cubingpatrol
17.  523 lejitcuber
18.  486 Heewon Seo
19.  481 NathanaelCubes
19.  481 mihnea3000
21.  460 turtwig
22.  441 Legomanz
23.  435 dollarstorecubes
24.  429 MCuber
25.  405 OwenB
26.  400 vishwasankarcubing
27.  394 ExultantCarn
28.  384 VIBE_ZT
29.  379 G2013
30.  376 Rollercoasterben
31.  374 Nutybaconator
32.  372 Rafaello
33.  353 SebastianCarrillo
33.  353 Antto Pitkänen
35.  349 FaLoL
36.  344 nevinscph
36.  344 [email protected]
36.  344 VJW
39.  340 MattP98
40.  338 Parke187
41.  334 DailyCuber
42.  333 BradenTheMagician
43.  332 Lim Hung
44.  329 AidanNoogie
45.  328 begiuli65
46.  325 BradyCubes08
47.  322 Liam Wadek
48.  309 [email protected]
49.  305 BraydenTheCuber
50.  302 DGCubes
51.  293 wuque man
52.  289 KingCanyon
53.  284 TheNoobCuber
54.  278 Michael DeLaRosa
55.  272 Zeke Mackay
56.  270 WorldoBlocks
57.  269 TipsterTrickster
58.  265 xyzzy
59.  264 Jacck
60.  257 abhijat
61.  254 Hunter Eric Deardurff
62.  253 Natanael
63.  245 d2polld
64.  238 RandomPerson84
65.  234 LittleLumos
66.  233 bennettstouder
67.  232 Imran Rahman
68.  227 wearephamily1719
69.  220 [email protected]
70.  219 gottagitgud
71.  218 lumes2121
72.  214 swankfukinc
73.  211 danvie
73.  211 Neb
75.  209 RJcub3r
75.  209 Schmizee
77.  186 One Wheel
78.  182 Lewis
79.  169 MatsBergsten
80.  164 thomas.sch
81.  160 OriEy
82.  158 Fred Lang
83.  157 Coinman_
83.  157 Cuz Red
85.  156 Ian Pang
85.  156 20luky3
87.  150 Cooki348
88.  147 [email protected]
89.  146 nikodem.rudy
89.  146 Keenan Johnson
91.  145 sporteisvogel
92.  144 Comvat
93.  140 BenChristman1
94.  131 aarush vasanadu
95.  126 linus.sch
96.  119 Koen van Aller
97.  117 abunickabhi
98.  116 ican97
98.  116 thecubingwizard
100.  115 elliottk_
101.  111 Keroma12
102.  109 SmallTownCuber
103.  107 Jrg
103.  107 Samuel Kevin
105.  102 asacuber
106.  100 filmip
107.  95 freshcuber.de
107.  95 John Benwell
109.  94 Aadil- ali
109.  94 CodingCuber
111.  88 revaldoah
112.  84 MegaminxMan
113.  75 trangium
114.  71 PeterH2N
115.  70 HendrikW
115.  70 MichaelNielsen
117.  67 Awder
118.  65 Abhi
119.  62 Thrasher989
120.  61 Petri Krzywacki
121.  57 mrsniffles01
122.  55 Manatee 10235
123.  52 Crimson The Dragon
124.  51 2019DWYE01
125.  47 speedcube.insta
126.  43 Kaneki Uchiha
126.  43 João Vinicius
126.  43 VauZed
129.  41 MartinN13
130.  39 Josh_
131.  34 sigalig
132.  33 BandedCubing101
133.  30 Skullush
134.  29 J2Cubed
135.  27 f_roerick
136.  25 Cheng
136.  25 FlorianEnduro #111
138.  24 andyykim3
139.  23 Sitina
140.  22 matt boeren
140.  22 RFWKA
142.  18 Sebastien
142.  18 Ben Whitmore
144.  17 Cale S
144.  17 Alexuty
146.  16 dphdmn
147.  14 RyuKagamine
148.  9 Bogdan
149.  6 Mike Hughey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2020)

149 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 33!

That means our winner this week is *SebastianCarrillo!* Congratulations!!


----------

